

Liberate my controller - Rails - taasaa
http://blog.astrails.com/2009/10/27/liberate-my-controller

======
oliveoil
I ran into the same problem just today: need to generate some urls within a
library component and for that I need to give it the controller (which has
url_for and the other helpers). The funny thing is, I am new to rails and was
thinking how to do this more cleanly and how the good guys do this (anyone?),
now this guy basically says go screw yourself, purists, I'll have it global.
I'll stay with my hacky solution too I think.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
The problem is that .to_xml doesn't belong in the model any more than .to_html
would belong there. This is a presentation of data for external consumption,
hence belonging in the 'v' layer of MVC.

------
bradgessler
I would like to see ActiveRecord and ActiveResource use URLs like this in
place of primary keys and for pagination.

